# fluorescent jackets



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

fluorescent jackets 
any one got one for their dog ? 
where do u get them from ?? 
marzy xx 
can't see boycie in dark ....
he's,black xx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I haven't bought one yet but Equafleece do one. 

http://www.equafleece.co.uk/store/dog_coats.html


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

sezra 
thanks will have alook xxx 
cheers xx 
mar


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

hi wispa has 1, i got it from a garden centre with a large pet department, i think most pet shops sell them well good old pet at home anyway! lol wispa stands very still while she has it put on every night and then looks so pleased with herself as she goes out with the otherhalf! teehee.


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

We've got fluorescent coats, Jolly's stock them, but we don't put coats on the dogs for every walk, but they wear fluorescent collars with flashing LED's. A must with black dogs.


----------



## John Hursley (Jun 14, 2011)

Scats the Garden Centres sell a good waterproof fleece lined one for about £14. Has velcro straps across the front and belly. Good for cold, wet, dark or all 3. Oscar absolutely loves it when it is on. However, if you want a designer one, easy to pay £50-60 for similar.


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

thanks guys will have a look
do.t .like walking him in dark as he's all black ..
I can't see him.....
let alone any one else 
mar xx


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

My problem is that Teddy can't see ME in the dark - he is cream so not too bad, but I feel I need to wear fluorescent something or other, as I am convinced that Teddy's eyesight is not that great, although tested clear of the Big Ones he still seems to have some minor difficulties with location the ball etc.if he doesn't see where it is aimed. Think it is me that should be investing in a jacket


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Tressa said:


> My problem is that Teddy can't see ME in the dark - he is cream so not too bad, but I feel I need to wear fluorescent something or other, as I am convinced that Teddy's eyesight is not that great, although tested clear of the Big Ones he still seems to have some minor difficulties with location the ball etc.if he doesn't see where it is aimed. Think it is me that should be investing in a jacket


I can see it now .. lots of glowing Cockapoo owners wearing our fluorescent jackets and coats ... with glowing balls too ... xxx


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re bad eye sight*



Tressa said:


> My problem is that Teddy can't see ME in the dark - he is cream so not too bad, but I feel I need to wear fluorescent something or other, as I am convinced that Teddy's eyesight is not that great, although tested clear of the Big Ones he still seems to have some minor difficulties with location the ball etc.if he doesn't see where it is aimed. Think it is me that should be investing in a jacket


That's interesting as Bobby thinks Pushca is a bit short sighted but I read the other day that their view is as if we had our glasses lenses smeared with oil....Poor baby


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Haha - just bought him some glowing balls for Christmas -maybe I should wear a flashing necklace, too? Just bought one of those baseball hats with the little lights underneath so maybe that will help. Bought mine in Florida last week but I see they have similar in P @ H today.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Tressa said:


> Haha - just bought him some glowing balls for Christmas -maybe I should wear a flashing necklace, too? Just bought one of those baseball hats with the little lights underneath so maybe that will help. Bought mine in Florida last week but I see they have similar in P @ H today.


lol i saw those hats, im sorry but you can get a head torch of cheeper lol 


i love my girls viz vests 

















http://youtu.be/8HMVApBKNdU


----------



## gemma27 (May 23, 2011)

We have a hi viz vest for our jack Russell. When we got her as a pup, she was so small and cute my family kept trying to buy her things to wear. Santa suits, jumpers, hi viz vest. Swore I'd never use any of them. been in a box in cupboard ever since 

A couple of years ago started having trouble with lots of bikes cycling fast through the park we regularly use during winter months. Tried various things to make her be seen but mostly rubbish, then remembered the bib, it worked brilliantly- she's warn it each year since. 

Apparently it came from the pound shop. A pound very well spent in the end!

Our 'poo is choc and White and the white bits seem to light up on her ownat night.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

kendal said:


> lol i saw those hats, im sorry but you can get a head torch of cheeper lol
> 
> 
> i love my girls viz vests
> ...


Yes, love the high viz vests, too. I know you sent for yours but can't remember where. I have seen them in the shops but yours seems to be a good fit for poos.
Head torches are cheaper, right enough, Kendal, but my granddaughter will like the wee hat, and it will keep her head warm too - I hope.


----------

